# Nags Head - Full Moon Mid October



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

So I am finally checking something off of my "bucket-list" going to outer banks (Staying in Nags Head) in Oct full moon. For the past 12 years the guys and I have always went between Oak Island and Topsail with medium success at times.
My question(s) are... 
1 Whats the conditions at Nags Head? Is the fishing decent there? Not really into driving to the point.. but would entertain headed south if needed. 
2 Bait store(s)?
3 Driving on the beach permitted? if so where to obtain permit?
3 Any constructive Info someone would like to share is most appreciated!!
TIGHTLINES!!!!


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Look for the troughs, read the beach, fish the tides. 

Oregon inlet pier should be open by then. 

Oceans east bait and tackle is on the right before the split to Nags Head.
Beach driving is limited


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

I think October and November are the best months to surf fish at OBX. I try to get there in either the last two weeks of October or the first week of November. Even though the air temps are dropping the water temps are still quitewarm and will support most of the species we like to target. Anywhere on the beach from Kitty Hawn on down to Hatteras should be productive because it's the time of year that fish are migrating and big schools can move past any location at any moment. . But if nothing is happening where you are despite reports of good fishing then perhaps there's a reason you aren't seeing any action at that spot and so move.

There are tackle shops (google should help you find them) with info on what's happening where, as well as selling bait, but make sure it's fresh and don't use the frozen crap. Likewise the piers will give you a great idea of what's biting and how folks are catching them, and that should hold true up and down the beach. If you can get live or at least fresh finger mullet then that's an excellent bait, and you can even get fresh shrimp at a seafood market if necessary. Use basic drop hook bottom rigs on the lightest weight necessary to stop the bait from getting dragged around for panfish, fireball rigs for bluefish and to keep the bait away from crabs, and sliding fish finder rigs with circle hooks for drum (and often trout). Pier fishing should be peaking then, and it's the time when some species, such as puppy drum, will actively feed in the first trough within easy casting distance from the beach, and in fact if you can get a rougher surf, say after a storm front, then you should be able to catch nice slot pups right against the beach break

And that time of year the bite isn't as finicky so most inshore artificials should be productive. I'm a spoon, poppers, and bucktails guy, because I'm old and they work, but there are lots of good lures in various materials and finishes for surf and pier fishing.

Tez


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

The drum move south as the days get shorter. Check the piers to see where the bite is happening. I prefer OI and south for old drum.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.. I am schooled in FRESH SRIMP... really all i use. Unless sand fleas and finger mullet are around and then use all. I will throw my big boy out with a "candy-crack mullet head" but rest are will be 2 drop rigs for sure and/or fish finder rig. Staying on the beach.. so hopefully can catch in the back yard without moving.
Thanks for the info!!
TIGHTLINES!!!


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

if you have a cast net you can get finger mullet around Oregon inlet


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking at google maps it shows "ORV RAMP 4" right near the Oregon inlet. If you have a permit can you drive out to the beach at that Ramp? If so is it worth it?
TIGHTLINES


----------



## Jhmiller94 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think it would be worth purchasing a beach permit and driving off ramp 2 or 4. If you have a windy day or lots of grass in the water and you have a trout rod, you can walk around Oregon Inlet and fish for trout and puppy drum under the bride. The back side of Bodie island is also a decent place if the wind is blowing hard. Good luck!


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Use Weather Underground app and the Windy app


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll usually hit either Oceans East or TW's for bait & tackle. If you want to drive on the beach in Nags Head or KDH you will need a permit (I know TW's sells them) that is seperate from the one you need from the park service for the southern beaches. And don't forget a trip to Sam & Omie's!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info 67.. will surely Sam & Omie's plus Fish Heads B&G


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Easiest it to get the ORV online but it takes a week or two to get it in the mail.


----------



## RACfish51 (Jul 2, 2016)

Tightlines,
Hope you aware. Fishheads B&G is closed on Mondays & Tuesdays. 
Been that way most of the summer.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep.. noticed that on their pier cam. Hopefully can get by there 1 time while we are down there.. looks like a decent place to grab a cold one and some food


----------



## RACfish51 (Jul 2, 2016)

Was there in late May. Had the Fried Chicken sandwich & Bacon Cheddar fries. 
Mouth is watering just thinking about it.
We usually make a second trip at this time of the year but things came up. Had to cancel.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Leaving this Saturday for a week at Nags.. Where is the best place to get FRESH SHRIMP?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

tightlines said:


> Leaving this Saturday for a week at Nags.. Where is the best place to get FRESH SHRIMP?


Bait Shrimp .. All the Tackle shops have plenty... 

Larger Shrimp for Eating... O'Neal's Fish House in Wanchese would be where Id go...After that You have Billy's in Collington, Whalebone Seafood, Austin's Seafood, and Greentials... I've heard lots of good things about Greentails since they've opened.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Outlands seafood in Mann’s harbor has shrimp 4.99 a pound. Super fresh so get a few pounds to eat for yourself!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the information! Sort of a "Bucket-List" to go to the OB and fish for me. All info on anything that anyone wants to share is greatly appreciated!!! TIGHTLINES!!!!


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Use www.windy.com
Check Jennettes pier for conditions and fishing reports 
Check fishingunlimited.net for reports
Check the new bridge/pier out
Check the small bridge, basically last bridge on 64 for fish too
Fish 2hrs before and after tidal changes
Sunrise and set are good fishing opportunities


----------

